# Disney's FWRR layout



## goofy trains (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm finally getting around to posting something about the project I began as a beginner last summer. In preparation for receiving my large scale FWRR engine through Carolwood.com, I began building a shortened model of the old FWRR Gateway Depot that was at the Fort Wilderness Campground in the 1970's. I also built a model of the water tank that stood near the depot. These are a part of my unfinished portable layout that I call "The Little FWRR". Here is the unfinished (roof) depot: 










Here is a photo showing some of the water tank:













More construction photos of the depot and the water tower can be seen on my web site. Thanks!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

looking good. did you knew that two of the fwrr passenger cars sit out side pleasure island?


----------



## goofy trains (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks. Yes, they used to be there, but are no more. They have been replaced with something that looks like train coaches but aren't really. But there is a guy named Bob Kelso that owns and restored one of the original coaches, and sometimes brings it to Fort Wilderness and displays it. Here is a photo:


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Look'n good!! I can't wait for more pics of your project!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work! Looking forward to seeing more. I was running my FWRR live steamer last weekend.


----------

